# H changing Divorce to Seperation..long story



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband is saying is going to change the divorce orders to a seperation. I am the one who had him served with divorce initially because he said he was going to serve me after I made him leave our home. I had wanted some space and to take a cool off period, but I was scared of him at the time so I also got a restraiing order that turned permanent. He had blown up on a monday night after work because he wanted to know why I had not been coming to bed until really late at night. He threw such a fit that I thought it was best for a restraining order because it effected our children and I wanted to protect myself and them from his anger. The restraininf order went permannet only 9 days later. So in court he said he was going to get a divorce.

I knew that although the restraining order was permanent I could ask to remove it. (Which I did have it removed 2 months after it was ordered)We started communicating about things only 1 month after the restrainig order was placed. 

I got a public assistance lawyer and had to pay to have him served. I didn't really want to get a divorce, but I didn't want him to serve me. My door bell rang non stop for 2 weeks because he was trying to have me served.

So I am the petitioner, but he has the lawyer. My lawyer has dropped out because I have not contacted. Both my husband and I just got notice through his lawyer about court orders concerning the divorce orders because we have both done nothing with it that is required.

Since I am petioner on divorce and we are wanting reconsilation. Should I allow him to change it to seperation where he now becomes petitioner? He has been worried about having to pay his attorney and I know with every phone call and paperwork his bill goes up. If we are gettign along now being seperated without the legal system stepping in...should I allow the legal system to step in whcih will cause more debt from lawyer that will effect me since if we get back together his debts are mine as well.

He lives with his parents now, pays all the bills, pays me $300 per week for support and gets the kids every other weekend and sometimes more often if I agree.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Continued to above...

We are starting up this Friday back with our MC. We have gone to her for 1 1/2 years. he wanted to go to the counselor and it took me a long time to communicate with him enough that i was ready to start going to counseling.

He has not said how long he thinks we will continue to be seperated if he changes it to seperation. We have been seperated scine the end of August. So its been 3 months already. We are starting to go on dates now and his huggs are gettign longer and tighter. The last hug last night felt like he possibly wanted to kiss me, but I didn't make a move. He has been moving very slow as far as physical stuff. He says he wants to communicate as much as possible.

So I guess I'm thinking of saying no that I don't want to sign seperation papers, but I do want to let the divorce papers be dismissed by the court which will happen after 12/25 if we don't file an answer and file needed documents to the court.


----------

